# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  agenti di commercio - indennità meritocratica -

## AndreaR

Dove posso trovare qualche esempio per il calcolo dell'indennità meritocratica per un agente di commercio ?

----------


## swami

Federagenti - Sito ufficiale degli agenti e rappresentanti di commercio 
prova qui  :Wink:

----------


## GCARLAMRA

> Dove posso trovare qualche esempio per il calcolo dell'indennità meritocratica per un agente di commercio ?

  Con il NUOVO ACCORDO ECONOMICO COLLETTICO DEL FEBBRAIO 2009, CI SONO DELLE NOVITA' PER L'EVENTUALE LIQUIDAZIONE DI INDENNITA' MERITOCRATICA:
1. QUALI SONO I CRITERI DI VALUTAZIONE 
2. EVENTUALI ESEMPI DI CALCOLO DI INDENNITA' MERITOCRATICA. 
GRAZIE
GCARLAMRA

----------


## missturtle

> Dove posso trovare qualche esempio per il calcolo dell'indennità meritocratica per un agente di commercio ?

  Andrea, prima di procedere alle richieste verifica se non conviene fare la richiesta dell'indennità ex art. 1751 .. di solito è la più conveniente.

----------


## missturtle

Buongiorno,
mi aggangio all'argomento per chiedere informazioni sulla tassazione dell'indennità ex art. 1751: 
-agente (persona fisica) può optare anche per la tassazione separata?
-ho letto che non concorre comunque a formare reddito d'impresa ma reddito di lavoro autonomo..non capisco dove sia la differenza  :Confused:  
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi  :Smile:

----------


## UfficioPF

Buongiorno.
Sono impiegato presso una BANCA preponente, che ha all'attivo una ventina di promotori finanziari regolati con contratto di agenzia.
Posto che la nostra gestione amministrativa prevede già il riversamento trimestrale delle quote ENASARCO e l'accantonamento per FIRR e ISC (indennità suppletiva di clientela), ci stiamo chiedendo: 
1)  se sia o meno *obbligatorio*, dopo l'entrata in vigore degli AEC Commercio 16.02.2009, prevedere ANCHE accantonamenti a titolo di "indennità meritocratica"; 
2) se esistano esempi di calcolo di tale indennità a mezzo file EXCEL e che, in ogni caso, prescindano dallo scaricare software come quello proposto poco sopra del sito "Federagenti" (che richiede dati identificativi dell'azienda...) 
Ringrazio anticipatamente tutti coloro che vorranno intervenire

----------

